# Nikki carburator after rebuild will not idle down



## Daniel mango (Sep 29, 2018)

Cleaned Nikki carburator on gt5000, Kohler cv730s, runs great at full rpm. Problem is it will not idle down at all.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume you have checked the throttle cable and governor linkage for proper operation? I'm sure you realize that the engine starts at WOT (wide open throttle) and as soon as the governor weights start to spin, the governor linkage pulls the carb butterfly back to whatever the RPM setting is on the throttle cable. In other words, have you disconnected the throttle cable, operated the carb butterfly by hand, and watched that the governor linkage is not binding, or disconnected? It could be either the throttle cable or the governor linkage holding the carb butterfly at WOT . If both the throttle cable and governor linkage are operating properly and the engine dies when you go to the idle position....

Nikki carburetors are some of the most complicated out there to clean correctly. It's the way the low idle fuel/bleed air circuits work. If you're used to working on Walbro, Kohler, or Briggs carbs, Nikki is on a whole different level for low idle circuitry. Usually a can of carb cleaner and a blow gun works fine 90% of the time to quick clean most carburetors, but not a Nikki on a v-twin. You got to know how they work in order to clean all of the tiny idle fuel/bleed air passages they use to get a big v-twin to idle smoothly. As a friend of mine used to say so eloquently "Nikki be Tricky"...

Here's a really nice link that goes into the details of how the low idle circuitry works for a Nikki on a Kohler v-twin. Study the link and try cleaning the carb again. Make sure to pay close attention to *ALL* of the low idle/bleed air passages. It sounds like the main jet circuit works fine, I suspect you have a linkage problem

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/kohler_command_v-twin_nikki_carb.asp


----------

